# Speaking of Grease.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

You know how some older plastic pipes just breaks into into pieces when cutting them. Well I found that putting a little bit of food grade silicone stem grease on my cutting blade and it has helped tremendously. 

I also use my pvc cutters to cut plastic tubular piping under the sink and it makes the blade glide easily. 

Also, food grade silicone is just about the only thing that works on the newer Moen faucet spouts. The red Solder Seal brand stem grease won't do it, but the Food Grade Silicone works like a charm


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Might have to give that a try. Any other tips you want to share?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you ever have problems with your PVC cutter splitting the tubular on the seam?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've found the best way to cut slip joint tubular is not to cut all the way through, just enough to penetrate the side wall and then spin the tube.​ 
Other tips, hmm, When caulking tubs, I use 100% silicone, which can be messy and difficult to cleanup. So, after I run a bead, I mist it with denatured alcohol and wipe with a gloved finger. It makes cleanup as easy as the cheaper tub and tile caulk.

To make light work of removing slotted clean out caps, especially those that are under the floor, I use the wide end of a digging bar in the slot and turn the shaft with a pipe wrench. If it's a brass plug that wont turn, I use the sharp pointed end to knock a hole in it to break it out. 

This is also an useful tool when moving stuck manholes,septic tank lids and prying the sewer machine out of stuck root masses.


----------

